# MTH new release for 2014



## Holshot14 (Aug 25, 2012)

First off I'm not a fan of MTH at all. Of my 26 locos, only 2 are MTH. I bought 2 of the 70ACe's before I knew what I know now. BUT..... Digging into the newsletter that shows off their current projects of a Dash9W and ES44. WOW, the pre production detail photos, are in my opinion, top notch. If they can get the paint to match the detail, they will be hands down top tier models. 


http://www.mthtrains.com/news/525

Just my thoughts.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just came back from MTH ASC training, so when you get those, I'll be able to fix them for you.


----------



## Holshot14 (Aug 25, 2012)

Yea, I hope these are a little more DCC friendly than my current ACE's


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Holshot14 what is it that you know now that changed your mind about MTH? I've always thought they were the best although I don't have any of their product. They do seem to have good sound systems. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The new MTH stuff has full DCC capability. I saw a really cool product with sound, chuffing smoke, the whole works, very nice.


----------



## Holshot14 (Aug 25, 2012)

Basically the DCC compatibility, and detail level compared to prototype.

And I'm referring to HO scale only. I can't vouch for other scales.







norgale said:


> Holshot14 what is it that you know now that changed your mind about MTH? I've always thought they were the best although I don't have any of their product. They do seem to have good sound systems. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

MTH current PS/3 stuff has full DCC compatibility, the first PS/3 had a limited DCC capability. From what I saw yesterday running at MTH, they're pretty cool little locomotives, smoke, sound, and very smooth running little beasts.


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

In what ways were they not compatible? I have two loco's and have just got a NCE power pro system. I have only tested one of the loco's on DCC and it seemed to function well the sound was great. These are 2012 units. I haven't tried to program them yet. My layout is in the early stages. I just can't resist a good deal on a NP loco. Am I in for a surprise?
Larry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The earlier versions just didn't have some of the CV functions supported, they did all the basic DCC stuff. Since I don't do DCC, I'm not familiar with what was omitted in the early units, but I know that was the knock on the first ones out of the gate. I believe the 2012 units had the full functionality.


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks, it sounds like they will be ok. I read about a lot of sophistication is setting speed steps and such. I am not at the point where I know if I will be doing that sort of thing. The modern decoders are like a lot of electronics today. The average user only uses 25 percent of their capabilities. 
Thanks again,
Larry


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

For most "standard" operation, any of the MTH DCC locomotives will probably be fine.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Holshot14 said:


> First off I'm not a fan of MTH at all. Of my 26 locos, only 2 are MTH. I bought 2 of the 70ACe's before I knew what I know now. BUT..... Digging into the newsletter that shows off their current projects of a Dash9W and ES44. WOW, the pre production detail photos, are in my opinion, top notch. If they can get the paint to match the detail, they will be hands down top tier models.
> 
> 
> http://www.mthtrains.com/news/525
> ...


They are nicely detailed. :thumbsup:
I wonder what the price tag will be?


All the Norfolk Southern Heritage paint schemes will be produced too.:smilie_daumenpos:
Wow, a collector must get all of them huh?
That will cost a good buck, they better start saving their money now. :smokin:


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

MTH's release deadlines & other fairy tales lol


----------

